# Pearson Predator 7359-good, bad or ....?



## HWR (Oct 23, 2013)

I have been wanting to get into archery/bowhunting and have been trying to do my homework. I came across a deal I couldn't pass up and with it was this Ben Pearson Predator 7359 recurve 58" @ XX50# and it has DS-1514 written on the side also. It does have 2 threaded holes on the opposite side of the arrow shelf. I don't know if those were original or added.

Now, I know that 50# is too much for me to handle now, and maybe ever. I did shoot is a few times this evening for fun, nothing scientific though.

My question is, can anyone tell me about this bow? Year/s, quality, worth keeping, worth selling, value?


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't remember if I ever owned one of those or not, but in general I like the old Pearson bows. Not usually collectors--I think because there were so many of them made--but usually they are decent shooters.

The "XX50" means your bow is [email protected] have 48# written under the strike plate.

That's as far as I can go with it--I don't know the year or value. 

Chad


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I've got a Ben Pearson #709 Hunter, 37#@28" which I picked up off Craigslist for my son to grow into --- very nice shooting bow w/ lovely wood and a great, full grip w/ thumb rest.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

That bow with that model number and name is from 1970 or maybe a year or two later. 

In 1969 it was called the BP-H70 #7359, and there was a Pearson Sovereign version before that, called the Falcon #1088 - all two-tone risers, 58".


There were 60" Pearsons of the same riser shape with only one riser wood, under the model names Golden Knight, Knight, BP-H30, Sierra Stalker (and ...?) 
These were described in the catalogs as lighter, slimmer, less expensive versions of the Mercury Hunter.

http://www.benpearson.com/vb/catalogs/1970cat.pdf

It's probably a decent bow, if you can deal with the 58" length - I prefer longer bows, but I love the 60" Mercury Hunter. The Knight, too.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice old bow HWR...:thumbs_up

Thanks for the link Arrowwood, what a blast from the past. My first "real" bow was a Ben Pearson and I couldn't remember what model but I found it in that old catalog. I had a 30# Bronco, I think I paid about $20 for it in the late sixties. I shoveled a lot of sidewalks to save up that money and I shot the crap out of that bow until I finally outgrew it. I did all the fun (and stupid) things a young boy would do with a bow and a few hardware store arrows with no school for the summer and unlimited Minnesota woods to play in.

Thanks for the trip down memory lane!


----------



## HWR (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone. The catalog is cool. I suppose even if I can't handle the weight right now just getting started I should hang onto it and maybe get something else to start with. Then I can work up to it down the road.

Any guess on the 2 threaded holes on the opposite side of the arrow shelf? I guess it was for sights, but done by a previous owner?

It needs a new string. Do you think the double loop B-50 Dacron endless loop @ 54" from 3rivers would be an appropriate string for this bow? Again, I'm new at all of this and want to get it right without breaking the bank.

Thanks again,

HWR


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Probably lots of us have started with bows that were heavier than necessary, or found a bow that was too good to pass up and hung on to it, to use in the future or to trade for something else. 

The holes were probably for a sight or a quiver using the same holes. There's an industry standard spacing for these holes, 1 5/16"
That 3R string sounds right, just make sure they know it's a 58" bow.

EasyK, I got my first bow around eleven years old, a new Pearson All-American 64" 29# ("X30#"). It's still a shooter! It has holes in the riser, same as HWR's, from where I put a Kolpin quiver on it - probably weighed more than the bow..

Back then, bows and arrows could be found at every department store, hardware store, or maybe even a gas station if the owner was an archer. I remember having a hard time finding lighter spines in a normal draw length back then, too. Probably because I wouldn't consider aluminum arrows at the time... now I love them.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

HWR -

Whether the bow works for you or not depends on your draw length.
Under 28" and it should be fine for, later on. 48# is too heavy too (and too short) start with. 
The BPs, had stiff limbs and under 60", early stack points
The worst thing that can happen (IMHO) is you start using it and "think" you can handle it. 

The holes in the riser could have been for a sight or bow quiver - they most likely weren't factory. 

A 54" endless loop B-50 Dacron sting would be a good choice, and 14 strands would be appropriate. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

The 3 Rivers string should work. If it were mine, I'd go with 12 strands of B-55, served to fit the type nock you will be using on your arrows.


----------



## HWR (Oct 23, 2013)

Viper1 - my draw length is 27". After pulling it a few times, I know it is too much weight for me to start. Maybe I'll get a new Samick Sage with 30# limbs to start working with.

Is there an ILF riser/limb combo that would be around $300 new and a better long-term bow choice than the Sage? My intention is for backyard target shooting and eventually whitetail bowhunting.

Thanks for all the help everyone.

HWR


----------

